# Ben Hur...the aftermath



## Sideshow (7/12/16)

Too good not to share 

http://www.rotherhambugle.com/2016/11/07/tattoo-terror-lands-rotherham-pair-in-hospital/

A furious row has broken out between a local tattoo artist and his client after what started out as a routine inking session, left both of them requiring emergency hospital treatment.

Vintage film fan and part time plus size model Tracey Munter (23), had visited the Ink It Good Tattoo Emporium on Wellgate last week to have the finishing touches applied to a double buttock representation of the chariot race scene from the iconic 1959 film, Ben Hur. Tattooist Jason Burns takes up the story.

“It was a big job in more ways than on!” he told us “I’d just lit a roll up and was finishing off a centurions helmet. It’s delicate, close up work. Next thing is, I sense a slight ripple in the buttock cleavage area just around Charlton Heston’s whip, and a hissing sound – more of a whoosh than a rasp – and before I know what’s happening, there’s a flame shooting from her arse to my fag and my beards gone up like an Aussie bush fire.”

Jason says he rushed to the studio sink to quell the flames, only to turn round and see Tracey frantically fanning her buttock area with a damp towel. The flames had travelled down the gas cloud and set fire to her thong which was smoking like a cheap firework.

“To be honest”, said Jason, “I didn’t even realise she was wearing one. You’d need a sodding mining licence and a torch to find out for sure. She could have had a complete wardrobe in there and I’d have been none the wiser.”

Jason and Tracey were taken to Rotherham District Hospital, accident and emergency department, where they were treated for minor burns and shock. Both are adamant that the other is to blame.

“I’m furious” said Jason, “I’ve got a face like a mange-ridden dog and my left eyebrows not there anymore. I don’t know about Ben Hur – Gone WithThe Wind’s more like it. You don’t just let rip in someone’s face like that. It’s bloody dangerous.”

But Tracey remains both angry and unrepentant;

“I’m still in agony,” she said, “And Charlton Heston looks more like Sidney bloody Poitier now. Jason shouldn’t have had a fag on the go and there’s no way I’d guff on purpose. He’d had me on all fours for nearly an hour. I can only put up with that for so long before nature takes its course. My Kev knows that. I give him my five second warning and I’d have done the same for Jason, but I didn’t get chance – it just crept out.”

Ted Walters from the South Yorkshire Fire and Rescue service wasn’t surprised when we told him what had happened “People just don’t appreciate the dangers....“ he told us, “We get called out to more flatulence ignition incidents than kitchen fires these days, now that people have moved over to oven chips. We have a slogan ‘Flame ‘n Fart – keep ’em apart’. Anyone engaging in an arse inking scenario would do well to bear that in mind in future.”

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Cespian (7/12/16)

Sideshow said:


> Too good not to share
> 
> http://www.rotherhambugle.com/2016/11/07/tattoo-terror-lands-rotherham-pair-in-hospital/
> 
> ...



Im chuckling here like an unstable washing machine. This line got me good:

*"He’d had me on all fours for nearly an hour. I can only put up with that for so long before nature takes its course. My Kev knows that. I give him my five second warning and I’d have done the same for Jason, but I didn’t get chance – it just crept out."
*
Thanks bud, this made my day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

Aaah man. This post made me expose the fact that I am reading something other than emails at work. I couldn't help but laughing out loud in the office. And everyone asked me what is so funny. I couldn't breath from all the laughing at this part 



Sideshow said:


> “I’m furious” said Jason, “I’ve got a face like a mange-ridden dog and my left eyebrows not there anymore. I don’t know about Ben Hur – Gone WithThe Wind’s more like it. You don’t just let rip in someone’s face like that. It’s bloody dangerous.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------

